# hay wagon



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

So we just finished a new repurposed wagon and I thought I would share.

I started with a $750 running gear I bought from a landlord.

Than came the frame rails from a '79 gmc astro cabover. I used to pilot this thing and without question it was the worst truck I ever had. 8v92 silver with a 9 speed.

Than came $265 of 1"1/2 and 2" angle to create crossmembers and side rails to create pockets for flooring.

Than several coats of rust transformer, primer, and paint. Dad handled this and I got out of the way. Probably $150 of material.

Than there is 20 treated 2x8s, I think around $160. The interesting thing here is there are only 5 fasteners for entire floor and they hold right side rails in place and that in turn squeezes wood. Everything else above the gear is welded. If you need to replace a board just loosen side rails bolts.

This is the 4th wagon I built like this over 10 years. All 20' long. It is for bundles and the wide flooring space keeps bundles from sliding fore or aft as it bounces across the field. The bundles go on lengthwise with 5 on bottom row and four on top, 189 bale and never strap to go down the road.

The other 3 are green, I changed colors just to aggravate the purists


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

SVFHAY said:


> The other 3 are green, I changed colors just to aggravate the purists


Well did you turn the "one" pic upside down to aggravate the purists too? :huh:

Regards, Mike


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Great looking wagon.

Does the rust transformer stuff really work?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice job! Been there, done that 
(Chassis thrown in on a tractor deal, truck frame from salvage yard, channel iron from craigslist, concrete curb form from auction, sandblasting, treated 2x8s, and Dad did my painting too!)

I've been trying to do one per year. I like being a welder for one week of the year. After that I'm bored. And occasionally burned


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

JMT said:


> Great looking wagon.
> 
> Does the rust transformer stuff really work?


I think it does. We have done a couple projects the last couple years and seems to be holding up better than the ones that I sandblasted. Most likely didn't do those ones correctly though.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Is "rust transformer" a brand or a general term? We've tried a few different ones here with mixed results. I'm curious which you're using.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm not saying this is the best, but I am saying I hate sandblasting.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

So where do you pick up Rust Kutter?

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.sancoind.com/find-retailers.aspx?query=46803


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Vol said:


> So where do you pick up Rust Kutter?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I think I got this a tractor supply. In the past it was from gemplers, rust converter I believe, and more expensive.


----------

